# Маскировка и размаскировка

## stydent15

Здравствуйте, подскажите как наиболее быстро размаскировать пакет и его зависимости. Прошу прощения за такой вопрос,но я новенький в гентуу по этому многое не понятно. Читал про autounmask но почему то emerge не хочет его ставить...

----------

## Pinkbyte

emerge --autounmask-write=y пакет

Потом - etc-update

----------

